# Jeanne d'Albert -- Huguenot Queen of Navarre



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 6, 2006)

Jeanne d'Albret, was the Huguenot Queen of Navarre, France. She lived from January 7, 1528 to June 9, 1572. She corresponded with John Calvin, who said to her: "When I see how the Spirit of God rules you I have more occasion to give thanks than to exhort you."

More biographical info here and here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Arch2k (Jul 10, 2006)

Robert Godfrey has a good audio lecture on Jeanne d'Albret here and another I have not listened to yet here.

[Edited on 7-10-2006 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------

